# How Long till "normal" after Blow Coat/Mats/Shaved



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I didn't think this would happen to us (how many times have you veterans heard that?) but this last month I just couldn't get the mats out of Julie's coat. I watched the videos, read all the advice and directions, bought a new tool or brush every week.

Then I gave up. Julie was boarding with her breeder this past week and I knew Diane would know what to do and do it with love and care. So here's before and after pictures. Julie at 9 months after her first grooming and at 10 months after being shaved :faint: It was a real shocker when I picked her up!

I know it will grow back. Rght now she feels as if she's covered in velvet when I pet her, which is really lovely. She's still my sweet darling, even if she doesn't look quite like herself.

How long will it be until she looks fluffy again and what's the best practice to follow so this doesn't happen again?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww.....put some clothes on that baby! Looks like the hair is very fine, she might do better in a short clip instead of letting it grow long.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Check all the pictures in this link http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428 shaved down Hav to a long haired hav


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OOHH, poor baby, she's nekid! She looks just as cute and I'm sure she'll be more comfortable now. We've all been through it so we understand. Gentle combing every day is good.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like Mack after his haircut earlier this month. He has always started growing back and I do love his basically care free hair style right now.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor you and Julie, although she's probably more comfy right now. I can imagine how you felt when you saw her uke: As they say, it will grow back. Hang in there and enjoy the freedom of brushing for a while. She's still a cutie though!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

She IS still cute and so good to cuddle. I'm shopping for a t-shirt for her to protect her skin in the sun and a harness dress (just because I can't resist.). She did dry really fast after her dip in the pool  and we won't have butt bath situations for awhile.

She does seem to be rubbing herself against things as if she feels itchy, which I guess makes sense. Sigh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie is a doll.
Same thing happened to Henry. It will all grow back beautifully.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

It will grow back fast.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

It's probably my imagination but after just a week I think she's already a little fluffier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

